# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > ANAU Medeniyeti >  Asurlar

## veli

asur.jpg
Asur İmparatorluğu, aslen Kuzey Irak'ta, Dicle kıyısında bulunan Asur (Aur) Şarkat Kalesi kenti ve çevresinde yaşayan bir Sami toplulukken özellikle MÖ 2000 sonrası doğu-batı arası küresel ticaretten faydalanarak gelişmiş ve topraklarını genişleterek ülkelerini bir imparatorluğa dönüştürmüş eskiçağ halkı. Başkentleri Ninova'dır.


Asur (Aur) İmparatorluğu'nun en geniş devrindeki hudutları.
İlkçağda, Ortadoğu'nun en büyük imparatorluklarından biri olmuştur. MÖ 2. binyıl'ın başından itibaren özellikle Anadolu'da koloniler kurmuş, Anadolu'ya yazıyı taşımışlardır. Asur ülkesi, önceleri Babil'e, MÖ 2. binyılın büyük bölümü boyunca Mitannilere bağımlı kalsalar da MÖ 14. yüzyılda bağımsızlıklarını kazanmış ve Fırat'a kadar topraklarını genişleterek buralara yerleşmişlerdir. Daha sonra Mezopotamya'da, Anadolu'nun güneydoğusunda, zaman zaman da Suriye'nin kuzeyinde büyük güç kazanmışlardır .


Asur kanatlı boğa rölyefi.
Fakat I. Tukulti-Ninurta'nın ölümünden (MÖ 1208) sonra gerileme dönemine girdi. MÖ 11. yüzyılda I. Tiglat-Pileser zamanında kısa süre yeniden eski gücüne kavuştuysa da, bunu izleyen dönemde hem Asur Krallığı, hem de düşmanları, yarı göçebe Aramilerin akınlarıyla yıprandı. MÖ 9. yüzyılda Asur kralları sınırlarını yeniden genişletmeye başladılar; MÖ 8. yüzyılın ortasından MÖ 7. yüzyılın sonuna değin III. Tukultī-Apil-Earra (III. Tiglath-Pileser), II. arru-Kinu (II. Şarrum-Ken, II. Sargon) ve Sin-Ahhe-Eriba (Sinahherib) gibi güçlü kralların önderliğinde Basra Körfezinden Mısır'a kadar uzanan toprakları egemenlikleri altında birleştirerek günümüzde Yeni Asur İmparatorluğu olarak adlandırılan bir imparatorluk kurdular.
Son büyük Asur kralı, Aur-Bāni-Apli (Aurbanipal)'di. Aur-Bāni-Apli (Aurbanipal) (Aurbanapal, Ailein Halefi - Son Büyük Asur Kralı), Elam'ı ele geçerek buranın halkını yok etmiştir.
Bu dönemde sanatta büyük bir gelişme olduğu bilinmekteyse de, hükümdarlığın son yılları ve MÖ 627'deki ölümünü izleyen dönemin olayları karanlıkta kalmıştır. Asur Krallığı MÖ 612-609'da Keldaniler'in saldırılarıyla yıkıldı.
İmparatorluğun çökmesiyle birlikte Asur halkı da tarihi kayıtlardan silinir. Son olarak Harran ve çevresinde yaşadıkları bilinmmekle birlikte kayıtlarda yeralmasa da eski imparatorluk topraklarında daha sonraki yüzyıllarda da yaşamlarını sürdürdükleri ve zamanla bölgenin diğer halkları içinde eriyip gittikleri aşikardır.
Zalimlikleri ve savaştaki atılganlıklarıyla tanınan Asurlular, anıtsal yapılar da bıraktılar. Ninova, Asur, Kalah (Nimrud), Dur Şarrukin (Horsâbad) ve başka yerlerde bulunan kalıntılar, Asurların mimarîdeki ustalığını göstermektedir. MÖ 612'de Babil kuvvetleri tarafından Asur Devleti'ne son verilmiştir.
Eski Asur Çağı [değiştir]

Bu çağ MÖ 2100-1800 yılları arasındadır.Kral İllusuma (MÖ 2000) Asurluları müstakil bir devlete kavuşturdu. Kendinden sonra da İrisum ve İkunum bağımsızlığı sağlamlaştırarak memleketi imar ettiler. Bunlardan sonra Asurlu Birinci Sargon, devletin sınırlarını doğuya doğru iyice genişletti ve Anadolu ile olan bu büyük ticareti geliştirdi. Bu çağa ait tarihi bilgiler ancak kazılarda bulunan eserlerden öğrenilmektedir.

----------

